# Michael Mahoney Offers Program for Victims of Unemployment



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2009/04/prweb2345194.htm *New Audio Program Offers Help to Victims of Unemployment*As each day brings news of further redundancies and lay-offs across the country many thousands of people are for the first time facing not only the serious financial implications of becoming jobless but the devastating emotional impact too. Many will feel confused and depressed, and struggle to pick up the pieces and move on quickly in a positive way. All this is needed if the individual is to recover more quickly, and to become really focused on job search, thereby helping themselves contribute to their own healing and future prospects. This in turn can result in a new employee being a much more balanced individual, emotionally and physically, for the new employer to hire, leading to cost savings in the induction stages of the new employment. This new audio recording has been given a 'Gateway Product' status. Cheshire, England (PRWEB) April 22, 2009 -- Now a ground-breaking and new self-help program has been developed especially to help those who have either lost their jobs or who are facing imminent redundancy. Called 'Laid Off, Move On' the program has being launched by Healthy Audio (www.healthyaudio.com), a specialist hypnotherapy company based in Warrington, Cheshire, England. The programme has been developed by Michael Mahoney, a professional clinical hypnotherapist and the managing director of Healthy Audio, based at the Guardian medical centre in the town. Mahoney is internationally respected for his leading work with irritable bowel syndrome victims through his IBS Audio Program 100, as well as additional therapeutic programmes for many other health and related conditions such as breast cancer. Over 17 months in development 'Laid Off, Move On' is an audio program which uses professional therapy processes and guided visual imagery to assist individuals in coping with the emotional impact of losing a job. The program sessions are especially effective for intense feelings of panic and hopelessness because the listener does not have to actively "think" through their problems. This treatment method automatically aims to provide the needed guidance and emotional balance for the listener to move on with their life. Few people immediately realise when someone's inner resources collapse the energies needed to cope to develop new skills or to look for employment may become so compromised that physical illness can set in. It is highly unlikely that a person in need of emotional therapy because of unemployment is going to go out and get that therapy. With traditional treatment fees upwards of £60+ ($90+) per session most people won't even bother. This readily available CD or MP3 download program however brings invaluable help to just these people most in need. The Laid Off, Move On program is being offered at the competitive price of just £38.75 ($56.20 approx) and comprises six therapy sessions based on techniques which have been successfully used in the clinical setting with Mahoney's private patients. There is also a bonus ambient music track for self relaxation. Available as an MP3 download or on CDs (including a listening schedule) this program is both comprehensive and cost-effective. Confidence and self esteem are often the first casualties of joblessness, along with changes in mood, which often result in anger, blame, guilt and many other damaging emotions. Weepiness, panic, despair and other emotions are also common and must be dealt with before the individual can effectively move on. "Several things are important," explains Mahoney, "firstly, an obvious thing, but one that is worth repeating, is the fact that it is the job which no longer exists, not the individuals abilities. They still have their skills, knowledge, experience and much more, which they can offer to their loved ones and future employers. Secondly, understanding the emotions which joblessness brings is important. If we are aware of the emotions we should expect during these times and understand how the mind and body connection works, we can learn to use them in a positive way. Each thought creates a physical and emotional response; we can learn to understand and control these thoughts, and allow them to work for us." Mahoney points out, "All this is needed if the individual is to recover more quickly, and to become really focused on job search, thereby helping themselves contribute to their own healing and future prospects. This in turn can result in a new employee being a much more balanced individual, emotionally and physically, for the new employer to hire, leading to cost savings in the induction stages of the new employment." In addition, Mahoney adds that, "This new audio recording has been given a 'Gateway Product' status." Upon purchase, further deep discounts which are not publicly available directly through the HealthyAudio.com website will be given on three other programs designed to address these especially related areas: Confidence & Self Esteem, Emotional Renewal 110, and also the Anxiety Audio Program 120. For 10 years Mahoney has been quietly supporting those with medical, developmental, emotional and other conditions through his recordings, and has given hands-on support through his practice since 1986. For further details of the Laid Off, Move On programme or to place an order visit the company's website at www.healthyaudio.com). About Healthy Audio Limited:Healthy Audio Limited has a strong background in producing self help audio programs. Starting in 1998 with the release of the highly acclaimed IBS Audio Program 100 developed specifically for sufferers of Irritable Bowel Syndrome a common digestive disorder affecting one in four of the population. Managing Director Michael Mahoney has been in practice since 1986, and is based at Guardian Medical Centre, Warrington, Cheshire England. Healthy Audio Limited now have 17 self help / self development audio programs covering a diverse range of conditions. Michael has received Three Innovation and Research Awards for his work, in IBS and Emotional Recovery After Breast Cancer. For more than 10 years Healthy Audio Limited have been helping people in distress.


----------

